# Imprimante HP C4780 (Wifi) : fonctionne pas correctement !



## crazy_c0vv (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !!

J'ai acheté une imprimante HP C4780 à Bureau en gros (59$). Elle fait Wifi, ce qui était un élément important, pour pouvoir l'utiliser le scanner sur 2 ordis sans avoir à brancher ou débrancher, etc. 

Sitôt arrivés, j'ai installé les cartouches, et après quelques galères, réussit à relier l'imprimante sur notre réseau Wifi (Time Capsule). Précisions : nous avons Bell en fournisseur d'accès, et ne sachant pas comment paramétrer leur modem, la Time Capsule est en mode Pont. Elle n'attribue pas les adresses IP. Je ne sais pas si cela est important pour la suite ?

Donc je n'ai pas installé les drivers HP dans un premier temps. Snow a détecté l'imprimante, je l'ai installé. J'ai réussis à scanner avec Transfert d'image (même s'il y avait 2 imprimantes dans la liste ??). Par contre, impossible d'imprimer, ça reste en suspend. 

Je me dis "Bon bah installe les drivers fournis sur le CD"... Ce que je fais. Et là ! Ô miracle, ça fonctionne ! Bon ça mets 3 mn à lancer l'impression, et celle ci dure 5mn pour 3 pages... Genre ça bloque pendant l'impression, ça repart, ça rebloque... GRRRRRR 

Je vire les drivers HP. Je réinstalle la bête, et fait une mise à jour OSX. Et il trouve des drivers à mettre à jour. Et maintenant, quand j'imprime... hé bien... pour l'instant j'attends qu'il se passe quelque chose. J'ai 20 CV à imprimer, si ça pouvait marcher ça serait correct.

Je n'ai jamais utilisé le Wifi avec une imprimante, est-ce que ça fonctionne réellement ?? Que faire sinon ? Merci.

Edit : alors que je relisais ma prose, l'imprimante a lancé l'impression, puis s'est arrêté, puis a repris, puis s'est arrêté, etc... Est-ce que le Wifi est SI lent que ça ?


----------



## CBi (12 Octobre 2010)

Bizarre... Chez moi ce modèle d'imprimante fonctionne parfaitement en Wifi, scan et impression.

Installé d'abord avec un cable USB, puis dans un second temps via wifi= c'est peut-être l'explication


----------



## crazy_c0vv (12 Octobre 2010)

Je vais la réinstaller avec l'USB. Je pourrais au moins imprimer mes CV et partir avant midi...

Sinon, l'imprimante est bloquée sur la deuxième page du CV... et heu elle vient de me la sortir non terminée ????

Edit : Bon ben en USB ça roule parfaitement.

Re-Edit : réinstallée en Wifi, elle ne fonctionne pas mieux...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (14 Octobre 2010)

Bon j'ai ramené l'imprimante au magasin, ils me l'ont changé tout de suite contre une autre. Celle ci fonctionne, le problème est donc résolu.


----------

